

DRM Chair only works 8 times - elehack
http://hackaday.com/2013/03/04/drm-chair-only-works-8-times/

======
charonn0
So if I bought this chair and took a hammer and some nails to it, I would be
in violation of the DMCA?

------
Smudge
The comparison breaks down when you remember that you can't copy-paste a
chair. Or download one.

OH WAIT: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM4zV77cFhU>

3D printing will bring a ton of disruption.

------
nickzoic
I like it as a concept, but I was hoping for some kind of ratcheting mechanism
... a little pin in a zig-zag groove so that the eighth time you stand up it
releases and the legs fall off.

